# Intestinal epithelial cell signalling and host-derived negative regulators under chro



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Neurogastroenterol Motil. 2006 Mar;18(3):184-199. Intestinal epithelial cell signalling and host-derived negative regulators under chronic inflammation: to be or not to be activated determines the balance towards commensal bacteria.Haller D.Technical University of Munich, Else-Kroener-Fresenius Centre for Experimental Nutritional Medicine, Freising-Weihenstephan, Germany.Advancing knowledge regarding the cellular mechanisms of intestinal inflammation has led to a better understanding of the disease pathology in patients with chronic disorders of the gut including inflammatory bowel disease, coeliac disease, lymphocytic colitis and irritable bowel syndrome. An emerging new paradigm suggests that changes in the homeostasis of bacteria- and host-derived signal transduction at the epithelial cell level may lead to functional and immune disturbances of the intestinal epithelium. It has become clear from numerous studies that enteric bacteria are a critical component in the development and prevention/treatment of chronic intestinal inflammation. Signal-specific activation of mitogen-activated protein kinases (MAPK), interferon-regulated factors (IRF) and the transcription factor NF-kappaB through pattern recognition receptor signalling effectively induce inflammatory defence mechanisms. Unbalanced activation of these innate signalling pathways because of host genetic predispositions and/or the lack of adequate anti-inflammatory feedback mechanisms may turn a physiological response into a pathological situation including failure of bacterial clearance and development of chronic inflammation. Host-derived regulators from the immune and enteric nerve system crosstalk to the innate signalling network of the intestinal epithelium in order to shape the extent and duration of inflammatory processes.


----------

